# :: ECS Tuning :: Schwaben Oil Filter Drain Tool - Now Available !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Schwaben Oil Filter Drain Tool*
Manufactured by Schwaben, this tool screws into the bottom of the oil filter housing so that you can drain it away from all crevises & creases on your engine & subframe. This simple to use tool allows you to complete a nice clean oil & filter service the way VAG meant it to be.

*Please click the images above for pricing and more information.*


----------



## GearSlammer (Jul 4, 2006)

cheaper than originally stated. i think i remember it being around $70, right?
usefull tool.


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: (GearSlammer)*

i just picked one up from AST, which cost me 80$ cdn.... burn


----------



## Servo888 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (fastwagen)*

AFAIK this is not necessary, correct? *sigh* On my 95 Grand Prix I could do a full oil change with a quality AC Delco filter, and Valvoline standard oil, all for 15 bucks. Now just the filter is going to cost me that much







.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (Servo888)*

Correct, this is not "needed" however it does make an oil change a much cleaner operation overall.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Thats the same tool vw/audi uses. 
I prefer to stick a screwdriver in the orange nipple and let it drain.


----------



## Steveo989 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Re: (Servo888)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Servo888* »_AFAIK this is not necessary, correct? *sigh* On my 95 Grand Prix I could do a full oil change with a quality AC Delco filter, and Valvoline standard oil, all for 15 bucks. Now just the filter is going to cost me that much
 






.
ac delco filters are garbage.


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: (Steveo989)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steveo989* »_ac delco filters are garbage.

Im sure they work just fine for his Grand Prix









_Quote, originally posted by *rustlerdude* »_
I prefer to stick a screwdriver in the orange nipple and let it drain. 
 
in combo w/ a latex glove it works great for me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by corrado2nr at 9:01 PM 10/26/2007_


----------



## sk8racer182 (Nov 11, 2007)

woudnt you still have to take out the bolt that is in the oil pan? To me it seems useless...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (sk8racer182)*

Yes, you still have to take out the bolt from the oil pan, this is used to make getting the oil from the filter housing a cleaner process. As stated above, it's not a necessity however some people like it to make the job a bit cleaner for them and the car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RP-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I like, but kind of pricey....


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

so first you take out the drain plug, and while dripping hot oil all over yourself, the tool, ground, and everything else, quickly plug it back up with this thing and let it run down the tube?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

This tool threads into the filter housing to drain the oil, not the pan. There is a valve on the filter housing that gets released once the tool has been threaded in and allows the oil to drain out the tube instead of over everything on the car.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

ah hah! Now that sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbomonkeyexpress)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## suprpenguin04 (May 21, 2005)

*Re: (ECS Tuning - Sales)*

ill stick with my screwdriver in the bottom of the filter housing, lol


----------

